# snow way spreader users??



## beverlylawncare (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm looking to replace my SnowEx spreaders. I've had some issues with motors, control box, that kind of thing. 

I looked at the Sno Way hitch spreaders and, so far, I'm impressed! I like the thought of the motor being more powerful, and being mounted outside and on top. Its a simple design, one that I feel will be an improvement over what I have.

Anybody using them (or have used them) that can steer me away from them with justifiable past experience?

Thanks for your help!

BTW, spreading (mostly) Mortons SafeTSalt in bags. No calcium chloride goes through my truck spreaders.

Thanks!


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

we have one, and i love it, its 3 yrs old now, had a problem with the controler, but it was a warranty issue the only other problem i have had is the bearing on the top side of the spinner shaft froze up but 15 bucks for a new plastic bearing and it runs like a champ again. I would never own another trynx salter had so many issues with them this snoway is 1000x better!!

should note that the controler problem was with the veriable speed control, it still powered up and ran so we were able to finish salting and not left stranded.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

They hold up well and have features you will not find on the Snow-ex. if you have a drive-line problem a Gates belt is a lot cheaper and easier to find then a gearbox. Weatherpack plugs hold up much better then molded rubber and the motor/drive-line does not live in a saline environment, You can control feed rates and patterns and the angle cut mounting tube and roller wheel makes installing it a one man operation. One of my favorite Snoway products.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Had a western 2500 .... Didn't work very well. I went to the large SW9 ( sno-way's 9 cubic foot ). Loved it. You can close the gates, no jaming, you can control the amount of flow and if you want to direct salt to one side or the other as opposed to just letting it fly.

Variable speed works great. The only thing I did with mine was add a rubber back behind theirs which is near the spinner to help keep more salt off the truck. 

The only thing I can say is it just works! So, I bought a second one. ( Can't understand why there are not more of these units out on the street ).


----------



## beverlylawncare (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks a lot for the input. Both of my Snow Exs are over 7 seasons old, so they have certainly served their purposes and made me money. Heck, they both are in decent operation condition as we speak. I just like to cycle my stuff out once it has depreciated itself enough. 

I like the plastic spinner disc on the Sno Way, and I agree that a belt is MUCH cheaper than a motor. I like the idea of the changeable "gates" to control the flow of material.

I just wanted to be sure that "if it seems too good to be true, it probably is" wasn't going to apply here.

My 1075 sits on a hydraulic "scissor lift" type table. Its the only way I can put it on and off by myself.

The SnoWay 9, is it too much for a hitch to handle (140 lbs empty) plus the salt inside? Does it have any additional brackets to offset the weight distribution?

Again, thanks guys! I really appreciate the input!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The Belt replaces the gear box not the motor, and they are not a heavy maintenance item.

Regardless of the manufacturer you should never carry a fully loaded hitch mount spreader from site to site. While the Snoway system feeds well traveling can cause compaction issues as well as undue stress to the unit and truck frame.

Weight wise it depends on your hitch, most any Class three hitch is rated at 500 lbs tongue weight (vertical load) many are rated 600 and if you have a class 5 you could have ratings as high as 1,700lbs capacity.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

well said basher. 
It depends upon your tongue weight limit of the hitch. I have a class 5 and use two straps to help limit what little flop there is( I think a little flop is still not bad to help shift material ). Sno-way did a really good job in the sizing of the reciever to the hitch. not much wobble naturally. Depending upon the height of your reciever the sno-ways have a wheel system which you can tilt the unit back and shove into your truck. We use a floor jack or hoist but, next year I'll just buy an engine hoist so I have full mobility in the garage with it.


----------

